# Is Pan working for anyone?



## SideshowBob (Sep 26, 2014)

According to the following pan has been fixed:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_ ... ?id=182203

but on 10.0 I'm still seeing exactly the same behavior as before (with GCC); it builds and then segfaults on execution.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2014)

Same problem. They only seem to have fixed the build issue, it builds just fine now. But I haven't seen the executable do anything more than segfault


----------



## SideshowBob (Sep 26, 2014)

I should have said working on 10.0 or later - it broke due to changes in 10-CURRENT.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah, at first it produced build errors due to the switch to clang, those are now fixed but the resulting binary crashes. I've tried different GCC versions, even the old 4.2 one, same result each time, a segfault. Haven't really figured out why yet, the code from pan is quite horrible and I'm guessing it's crashing because of their use of certain GCC extensions. But I'm no developer so don't take my word for it


----------



## SideshowBob (Sep 30, 2014)

The build problem looked be due to do with the change in the C++ standard template library in the base system rather than clang, and it wouldn't surprise me if that's the the cause of the runtime problem too.  When built with GCC, pan ends-up being linked against both the new base system STL library and the one provided by the GCC port. That isn't a problem in itself as long as the code is well behaved - but it probably isn't.


----------



## tobias_ (Nov 3, 2014)

Yea, definitely a problem with libstdc++/libc++. You can fix the crash by building pan with additional LDFLAGS -static-libgcc -static-libstdc++


----------



## tankist02 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the recipe - I was able to successfully use Pan after building with this flag.

How can I pass the flag when building with Poudriere? Something like this?

/etc/make.conf


```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/news/pan}
  LDFLAGS="-static-libgcc -static-libstdc++"  
.endif
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2014)

It's probably better to file a PR so the port can be fixed. As it stands now it's not working for anybody.

https://www.freebsd.org/support.html


----------

